# fuse hidden files

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, ich habe eine ntfs Partition, auch der ich mit Gentoo und Windows XP arbeite. Seit einiger Zeit finde ich unter Windows XP "fuse hidden files". Das bedeutet doch, das da irgendwo Daten verloren gegangen sind?

Kann jemand etwas genaueres dazu sagen? Liegt das vielleicht am aktuellen ntfs3g Treiber? sys-fs/ntfs3g-2011.4.12. Sollte man lieber die Version 2010.8.8 verwenden?

----------

